# Satoh tractors



## ironhat

A buddy of mine has a Satoh Beaver which seems to do the job pretty well so I was surprised that I didn't see a forum for them. Are they more rare than honest politicians? Were they sold under another name as well?? Or, are these just too old and hard to get parts even consider? I looked at an older Ford (can't recall the model#, 2 cyl diesel, crapped out with 1500 hours on it and he wanted $4900. I thought he was nuts but he got it. I have to consider that maybe I'm just too cheap. I was hoping to get away with $1500 to $2000 for the tractor without implements.
Recommendatios and ideas welcomed (other than, "Get a brain".)
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Live Oak

We just haven't had many threads or issues about Satoh tractors come up in the past. We can always make a section for them if this changes. 

Oh, I like to think of myself as being "thrifty" as opposed to being just too cheap.  I solute your thrifiness! :cheers:


----------



## mark777

> _Originally posted by ironhat _
> *A buddy of mine has a Satoh Beaver which seems to do the job pretty well so I was surprised that I didn't see a forum for them. Are they more rare than honest politicians? Were they sold under another name as well?? Or, are these just too old and hard to get parts even consider? *


Satoh was manufactured from '73 to '80 and then merged with Mitsubishi and built tractors jointly until 1984. They made eight models, all starting with the letter S and followed with three digits. Interesting, and once a very popular tractor. Models included:

S370 Beaver - 12 PTO HP - '77-'84. 2 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
S373 Beaver lll - 13.6 PTO HP - '80-'84, 3 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
S470 Buck - 15 PTO HP - '79-'84, 3 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
S550 Elk - 17 PTO HP - (? years), 4 cyl Mazda gasoline
S630 Bull - 22 PTO HP - '80-84, 2 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
S650 Bison - 22 PTO HP - '73-'83, 4 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
S670 Bison - 25 PTO HP - '80-'84, 4 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
S750 Stallion - 33 PTO HP - '77-'84, 3 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
Long manufacturing runs (Beaver, Bison and Stallion) still have pretty fair parts support.

As for recommendations....What do you want to do with your tractor? There may be tractors available in that price range...but may not be suited for your needs.

Mark


----------



## ironhat

Thanks for the info, Mark. I'm not *set* on having a Satoh. I was just making an observation. As far as needs, I need to be able to drag the steep, curved slate drive up to the cabin, bush snow and drag a few logs now and then. The mowing can come from the old GT-18. What do you have in mind in the 'economical' range (I know, that depends on the definition, but let's say $2K) and I don't mind-able to make-mechanical repairs. I don't know that I'd want to pull the tranny since I don't have the proper lifts (hmm, might know someone who does..).
TIA,
Chiz


----------



## mark777

I'm thinking a grey market Yanmar, Iseki or Shiabura. 

$2K is a realistic figure for a basic "No Frills" 2WD Yanmar in the 16-20 HP range. To keep it in your price range, you may have to avoid delivery and go to, select and pick up the tractor personally. This way you can find one that needs a little cosmetic attention, but one that has 1000 hours or less.

I would most definitely find, and stick with, an honest and well established dealer. They import the most popular and well supported (parts) models. Many of these dealers are now members of an association called UTDA (Used Tractor Dealers of America) and may push your budget to an additional $800....But it's due to the tractor thoroughly inspected, ROPS, PTO and clutch safety switches being added plus a 6 month warranty. And they will NOT sell or import models that have little (or no) parts availability. These tractors are a premium (sought after) buy....they are usually 25+ years old but in relation to hours, are operated very little in the rice paddies and dairy farms in Japan.

If you investigate further, you should now that there are many NEW dealers that offer tractors and advertise Rebuilt, Reconditioned or Overhauled...99% of this information is untrue. These tractors are assembled from salvaged units and made to run in Vietnam.....and then imported here. They are a ticking time bomb put together with any part that will suffice...or parts hand made, painted, new seats and often newer tires. These are the exact same tractors that reputable dealers, who go to Japan, see separated - stock piled and already purchased, ready for containerization and bound for S.E. Asia. These same tractors usually experience catastrophic failure in the first few months of operation.....vs. a good used tractor that lasts for decades.

IMHO...The only alternative is to buy a much earlier American tractor (Hey...nothing wrong with that!) like a Ford N series, Farmall etc. but usually need immediate mechanical attention or complete overhaul...and/or restoration.

Mark


----------



## twentynine

An old friend of mine had a Satoh Bull, he passed away some years ago but his son is still running the tractor. In truth that is the tractor that convinced me that the "foriegn" tractors had a good thing going.


----------



## ironhat

I had been searching E-bay for some com[acts but since the hassle that Yanmar gave them I'll bet it's going to llimit my searches now. I'd only heard of Yanmar (sis-in-law has had ne of their grays for 15 yrs with no problems whatsoever) and Iseki around here but few and far between. The search begins again. Thaks fo rhte Used Tractor Dealers of America info, Mark.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## ironhat

I just looked into the Used Tractor Dealers Ass'n of America and it looks like they just got sarted as of Sept of this year. That only means that they hae a very limited membership at the moment but I have to say that their requirements for members are good ones and should be a big plus in this market. Just keep on keepin' on, I guess.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## mark777

Ironhat..

Yep...the UTDA is young and was small in numbers but I was surprised at how many dealers are actually new members. The gray market is very competitive but the attendance of this organization is primarily to outfit all the tractors to meet American safety standards, and IMHO, distance themselves from tractors that are so called "Reconditioned".

If you're interested to investigate further here are a few with impeccable references and honest people nearest you. And you can tell them that Mark777 (or Mark Pike) referred you.........BTW I don't make a dime, I just do it for perspective buyers .

http://www.lmtcompany.com (Little Miami Trading Co Wayne Foreman.)........http://www.hoyetractor.com/ (Aaron Murry or Stan Hoye) 

Mark


----------



## ironhat

Thanks for the Association member links. I couldn't put a finger on the Hoye Co's location - CA? Anyway, a question for you. I ran across a link (and managed to lose it) of a company that will send you a container of one or more tractors. Am I correct in assuming that these are just the way they pulled them from the ship - not even 'reconditioned'? Ya know, it does get tempting to buy a couple, do the US conversion, a la UTDA guidelines, and make a couple of bucks. But, sight unseen for an amateur-newbie is asking for trouble. Bound to be a gem in one box or another but how many containers would you have to buy before you do, right? And, how many before you break even because fo the ones that turn out to be hulks.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## mark777

> _Originally posted by ironhat _
> *...... Bound to be a gem in one box or another but how many containers would you have to buy before you do, right? And, how many before you break even because fo the ones that turn out to be hulks.......... *



Frederick's is in AL., Hoye tractor is in central TX and Ohio, and LMTC is near Blanchester Ohio...many ship nearly everywhere is the U.S.

Not sure if you understand the basics but here is the condensed version from brokers in Japan-to-Dealers in the U.S.:
The tractors are offered by grades. A. B. and C. The A grade tractors are in sound mechanical condition and require no mechanical or little (or none) cosmetic attention...these tractors are more expensive. B tractors require no mechanical attention and have no known defects...but may need replacing tires, seats and paint work but also run and operate correctly. The A and B grade tractors are purchased and guaranteed to run and all operations (engine, transmission, hydraulics) operate normally...and with a battery plus diesel fuel will start (and can be driven to the domestic dealers transport truck/trailer). It is seldom an A or B grade tractor is not a "Gem".

C tractors have known defects like brakes, clutch, tires, seats etc...but run, or can be made to run with a minimal investment in parts (and labor). Usually C grade tractors are imported for hard parts inventory or to meet a specific customers request for parts, or by people with less money to invest container wise, but are willing to 'wrench' and purchase the necessary parts to make run.

The biggest single problem I have seen are not acquiring the tractors and getting them here, but establishing a niche market and representing them as what they are...good used utility tractors with decades or remaining life provided the simple and routine maintenance is performed. And lastly, advertising phrases such as "Factory reconditioned, Reconditioned or overhauled" is never done in Japan....Yanmar does not authorize or perform any repair to these tractors.


----------



## ironhat

Man, Mark, you're not doing much to dissuade me from giving this a try. From waht you say the only downside is the marketing/ creating a market for this great machines. Do ou happen to recall the name of the west coast distributor who will ship a mixed container of various grades and makes? Ihad it up andthen, lost it as well as the history item on the computer.
TIA,
Chiz


----------



## ironhat

Never mind, Mark. I found that site - the page was buried in one of the sites that I had saved. Here it is below for everyone's info.
Later,
Chiz

http://www.best-used-tractors.com/dealership_opps.html


----------



## mongoose_1

Ironhat if you are still looking for a used tractor, reasonably priced, try searching Tractorhouse.com


----------



## Tailgate1480

*Mits-Satoh Bull*



mark777 said:


> Satoh was manufactured from '73 to '80 and then merged with Mitsubishi and built tractors jointly until 1984. They made eight models, all starting with the letter S and followed with three digits. Interesting, and once a very popular tractor. Models included:
> 
> S370 Beaver - 12 PTO HP - '77-'84. 2 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> S373 Beaver lll - 13.6 PTO HP - '80-'84, 3 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> S470 Buck - 15 PTO HP - '79-'84, 3 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> S550 Elk - 17 PTO HP - (? years), 4 cyl Mazda gasoline
> S630 Bull - 22 PTO HP - '80-84, 2 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> S650 Bison - 22 PTO HP - '73-'83, 4 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> S670 Bison - 25 PTO HP - '80-'84, 4 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> S750 Stallion - 33 PTO HP - '77-'84, 3 cyl Mitsubishi diesel
> Long manufacturing runs (Beaver, Bison and Stallion) still have pretty fair parts support.
> 
> As for recommendations....What do you want to do with your tractor? There may be tractors available in that price range...but may not be suited for your needs.
> 
> Hi, I have a Mitsubishi Satoh Bull. From your info I see it was made between '80 and '84. How do I determine the exact year model? Thanks


----------



## ironhat

Hey there Tailgate. Thanks for the response on a four year old thread. Things on my end have changed considerably in the past two years and I have been forced into disability and retirement - I can literally be active for 3-4 hours a day and that's in separate increments. But, I really do appreciate it. Hopefully, this info will be helpful to someone else.

God bless,
Chiz


----------



## lajoeyes

Can anyone tell me is the S550 and S650 Satoh Bison tracter has a full time pto or only when the clutch is out. I have an old Furguson now and at times is a pain because of clutch having to be out in order for pto to work. Larry


----------



## EBGwd

My small Satoh S373D will stop the pto when I push the clutch in. It also has 3 speeds on the pto. It makes it easy when changing speeds to use the clutch.


----------

